# Help buying new case



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

Still a bit new with PC building, all I've ever done is upgrade my PSU/memory/video card, but just a question when buying new cases:

How can you tell if the mobo holes will line up with the case? I've been looking at these cases:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208027
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166004

From what I understand I have an ECS Livermore 1.0 (Pavilion a6019h), although EVEREST didn't seem to be 'compatible' with my mobo when I installed it due to an error about Cedar Mill's, so I'm not even sure if that's accurate.

What else should I look for compatibility wise when buying a new case? I would assume just to make sure the mobo will fit. My HEC PSU seems it would fit nicely in those.

Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

mobo is a 945GCT-HM

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00910113


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Those two cases are ATX form factor. That means that any ATX or mATX form motherboard will fit. HP says your board (ECS 945GCT-HM; codenamed Livermore-GL6) is micro-ATX so you're good to go. Make sure that all motherboard standoffs are in place and there is a standoff for every mounting hole in the board.


----------



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

Alrighty thanks for your reply gcavan.

One question: I mentioned I was a bit new with PC building, are the standoffs necessary even if the case has raised mounting holes? I noticed only the first one I linked has them though and my current case has em too.

Sorry for being noobish, everyone starts somewhere. :S


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes, standoffs stop the case from coming into conatc with the motherboard. If the case touches the motherboard then it will short out.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Joe :wave:

The standoffs are handy, even if the mounting-panel has the raised holes, it helps the air circulate and prevent 'dead'-spots and also gives you somewhere to tuck the excess miles of cables that hang around everywhere :wink:


----------



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks all for the replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## Joe2209 (Dec 14, 2007)

Alright well I thought about just buying all new components including a new CPU and motherboard instead of using my old ones. Looking at different cases now and I can't seem to pick one out of the five I like. Finding a case is definitely the hardest part for me. 

*Components:*
Motherboard - ASUS P7P55D Intel P55
CPU - Intel i5-750 Lynnfield 2.66GHz 8MB L3 Cache Quad-core
Memory - G.SKILL Ripjaws 4GB DDR3 1600
HD - Seagate Barracuda 320GB 7200RPM (this is actually too much for my needs).

Can anyone help me pick out one of these cases? 

1. Apevia X-Supra G-type
2. Raidmax Aztec w/ Foldout MB (really like the cases with foldout MB support)
3. Raidmax Smilodon w/ Foldout MB
4. Apevia X-Sniper G-type
5. Broadway Com Corp FX-series

#5 is nice cause it's pretty unique, but it really worries me there's only 1 review. I must say I've never even heard of Broadway either.

Unfortunately they're all mid towers, but shouldn't really be a problem because I'll be using my current GeForce 9500GT which is kinda small. But if I'm gonna OC the processor I'm probably gonna need a better CPU cooler but I don't really care for these big bulky things they have these days that also weigh a ton (any recommendations there aswell?)


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

This is a good heatsink for a budget: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065
Those cases you found aren't the greatest quality cases; the metal is cheap and flimsy and the cooling isn't great. They will be okay so long as you don't move them too much though. A higher quality option is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197&cm_re=haf_922-_-11-119-197-_-Product


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with guitarzan I wouldn't choose any of those cases.

if your going to build a quality system then you need a case that will house and cool the system. Antec, Coolermax and Silverstone make good cases.


----------



## widowmaker818 (Jan 5, 2010)

have a look at the coolermaster storm scout or storm sniper best cases ever for looks and gr8 build quality and airflow


----------

